# Colores de las señales en el osciloscopio del multisim



## efrenrojo (Nov 16, 2009)

que tal soy nuevo aqui, tengo un problema con el osciloscopio del multisim tengo el multisim 10 un profe me mando ver un par de señales con los 2 canales que tiene el osc. pero me dijo que queria que las señales (la de entrada y salida) tuvieran diferente color , como hago eso?


----------



## ElTallercito (Nov 19, 2009)

Para cambiar de color la señal tenes que hacer lo siguiente.
Vas con el puntero del mouse a la net (cables del circuito, lines que unen los comopnentes, jaja no se como decribirolo espero que se entienda) con la cual tomas la señal y haces click con el boton derecho. En el menu que se despliega debe aparecer algo asi como Wire Color o Segment Color. Entras ahi y le cambias el color. Cuando entres en el osciloscopio la señal se deberia ver del color que vos seleccionaste.

Espero te sirva.


----------



## jc carranza (Abr 29, 2013)

gracias me Sirvió de mucho (Y)


----------

